# UPDATE: nVIDIA ForceWare 94.24 WHQL Graphics Drivers (6,7 series)



## Kiran.dks (May 18, 2007)

*www.nvidia.com/docs/TEMPLATE/482/nv_logo_footer.gif *www.nvidia.com/docs/IO/9301/img9301.jpg

*ForceWare Release 90*
*Version: 94.24
Release Date: May 18, 2007*


*Windows XP
Windows XP Media Center Edition
Windows 2000*

*Release Highlights:*

    * WHQL Certified.
    * Adds support for GeForce 7200 GS
    * NVIDIA PureVideo™ HD driver with support for the following features:
o Hardware acceleration of H.264, VC-1 and MPEG-2 HD movie formats.
          o Video post-processing image enhancements.
          o Built-in support for HDCP content protection protocol via DVI or HDMI connectors.
          o Please visit the NVIDIA PureVideo website for more information on building a PureVideo HD system.​    * Includes the new NVIDIA Control Panel. Please visit the NVIDIA Control Panel website for more information.
    * Microsoft® DirectX® 9.0c and OpenGL® 2.0 support
    * For a full list of fixes issues, please view the release notes

*U.S. English
File Size: 40.7 MB
*
 *Download  : » Primary Download Site « *
Please make sure to read the Driver Installation Hints Document before you install this driver.


Read more


----------



## Third Eye (May 18, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## adithyagenius (May 27, 2007)

Drivers are screwed due to display settings panel issue. Better get 93.71 if you have downloaded the above.


----------



## rajasekharan (May 28, 2007)

@adithyagenius.......is it so???????
then am not downloading.


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2007)

I got upgraded to this version.I dont find any problems


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 5, 2007)

nvidia had removed the 94.24 drivers from selection and instead put 93.71. Now they have re-released the 94.24 drivers without bugs but they are pending to be WHQL certified


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2007)

Reviews A forum to discuss/review ONLY software and hardware products. All your queries about the same go into Respective TroubleShooting Sections and QnA. Your views and first-hand experiences on any software or hardware from OSes to Graphics cards are all welcome here. Note: The views/reviews contained within this section are purely the opinions of the posters

hey Kiran_tech_mania
shouldnt updates of programs be in technology news section....cuz i feel their r less reviews in reviews section & more update info.....this makes the review section cluttered


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jun 9, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> Reviews A forum to discuss/review ONLY software and hardware products. All your queries about the same go into Respective TroubleShooting Sections and QnA. Your views and first-hand experiences on any software or hardware from OSes to Graphics cards are all welcome here. Note: The views/reviews contained within this section are purely the opinions of the posters
> 
> hey Kiran_tech_mania
> shouldnt updates of programs be in technology news section....cuz i feel their r less reviews in reviews section & more update info.....this makes the review section cluttered



Agreed that it doesn't perfectly fit in "Reviews" section, but that has been the trend here. All software releases and updates are posted in this section.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Agreed that it doesn't perfectly fit in "Reviews" section, but that has been the trend here. All software releases and updates are posted in this section.



i would like to request u to change this trend..cuz u r one of the major update thread creator ...& update news is just right for technology news section & lets just leave the reviews section for the reviews...cuz when u inform us abt updates u aint reviwin it...hope u agree 
thanx
ssk


----------

